# Our new additions:)



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Meet Stewie and Brian, little blue hooded ratties. Think they're about 6 or 7 weeks. Brought them home yesterday after visiting the local pet store. They already climb all over us, eat from our hands, lick at nibble our nails love them to bits


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

For some reason the picture is too small  I can't tell what anything is


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I know, I'll fix it. Oops! Was in a hurry and so excited I just posted within the limit I was allowed rather than uploading to tinypic or photobucket


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope this is better?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Nope, the link is broken. It is just an error image.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Giving up if this doesn't work now. Hope you guys can see?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Yay it worked finally! My daughter was sitting cross legged on her bed before school this morning while the boys posed for the camera


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Spot the rats among the penguins they're about the same size. Such CUTIES


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, they are just adorable little cuties! Awww


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Aww  were they an impulse adoption, or were you planning on more rats?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks totally impulsive. After losing 3 this year I was just going to love our 3 other boys till the end and maybe take a break. The 3 that past away though were very close to my daughter though and two of the 3 we have now were fostered so were already young adults when we got them. They're fine with my husband and I but a skittish around her. 

We weren't really looking, we went to buy a toilet from the pet store, they didn't have but who can resist a look though while there though right. I had my hand in the whole time Jamie was holding bunnies and giving straw to the birds, they were licking me then already. Then the lights went out and the guy said do I need help as they were closing already. I just said yes I'm taking two  

Already had a spare cage and I went back a got a whole lot of other things for them. They are precious. We're very happy


----------



## petcrazy (Jul 30, 2014)

They're so small and cute!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

They're adorable and I love their names!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorableness! Geez, my dad is named Brian lol


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha ha, thanks they're awesome!! I don't know who's familiar with the animated adult cartoon Family Guy? My hubby and I love it, but all my daughter, Jamie, knows are the names.,Stewie is the baby and Brian is the white beagle ( think he's a beagle ) 

So the lighter boy is Brian and the darker is Stewie...Jamie said happily " now I've got my own Brian and Stewie" 

I must take a photo of them in their bed, their little faces peek out at you. So adorable.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, what little cuties! - Their faces are adorable!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Some more pics









































I the last three we were playing peek a boo hope they aren't too small to see


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's try again


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Last peek a boo? If it works this time.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Grgrgrgrgrgrgrgr /(


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Haha, you should use imgur. I never have a problem with it. You upload the pics and then use the BB Forum code. Very cute little ones you have.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

There we go. It was the predictive text that kept changing the code without me realizing it. Sorry about that. I don't know how to delete the ones that didn't work though? 

Just wanted to show my new babies.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks paws and claws


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

They're so small, love the peek a boo photos just adorable


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Latest pics of Brian and Stewie, they're too fast for a clear pic so I had to hold them.







that's Stewie







this ones Brian


----------

